# Considering an exchange into Whistler for late May



## carters4usm (Aug 17, 2010)

I've heard that BC (Whistler in particular) can be a tough trade and have had an ongoing search in RCI for Western Canada for a month now. I've turned down a few questionable resorts so far.  I just got a match on a 2 BR for Whiski Jack at Ironwood in Whistler. There's not a lot of reviews out there, but what I've read so far has been pretty positive. As a Wyndham owner, the exchanges are pretty average, but this property looks nice.  Is anybody familiar with this one? Also, how different would things be in Whistler late May vs late June? This will be our first trip to the area and appreciate any advice.

Cindy


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Aug 17, 2010)

carters4usm said:


> I've heard that BC (Whistler in particular) can be a tough trade and have had an ongoing search in RCI for Western Canada for a month now. I've turned down a few questionable resorts so far.  I just got a match on a 2 BR for Whiski Jack at Ironwood in Whistler. There's not a lot of reviews out there, but what I've read so far has been pretty positive. As a Wyndham owner, the exchanges are pretty average, but this property looks nice.  Is anybody familiar with this one? Also, how different would things be in Whistler late May vs late June? This will be our first trip to the area and appreciate any advice.
> 
> Cindy


May is off-season for Whistler; along with October and early November that's the easiest time to trade in.  Ironwood is a nice facility.  It's not in the Village; to get to the Village you will either drive and park or take the bus.  The bus stop is right in front of Ironwood.

Unlike most WJ facilities, the Ironwood building is entirely WJ - no mix of WJ owners and other owners.  

May is still pretty rainy and wet in the Pacific Northwest; plan accordingly.  There's not likely to be any snow in the Village that time of year, but it's likely to still be chilly.  If it's wet and raining, daytime temps might be in the 50s, maybe less.  The tops of the mountains could still be getting snow.

There will likely still be skiing on the snow fields at the top of Whistler Mountain, if that's of interest.  Golf courses should be open. And all backcountry options would be available.  It might still be too muddy for mountain biking.


----------



## carters4usm (Aug 31, 2010)

:whoopie: I'm pretty excited right now!  RCI just notified me on a match for a 2 BR + loft at Whiski Jack Tyndall Stone Lodge right in the heart of Whistler Village for July 22nd week.  Had a couple other options, but let them go and now am really glad I took some advice and waited. From what I've read, this property sounds perfect for my family.  If anybody know specifics about this condo, I'd love to hear it.  Now that I've got the accomodations and a date, gotta start planning all the fun stuff we want to do!!!


----------



## BevL (Aug 31, 2010)

Much nicer time to go, that's for sure.

And you're not on the main stroll, which can be really REALLY noisy until 4:00 or 5:00 a.m.

It's a great family destination.


----------



## WestCoastJ (Aug 31, 2010)

We stayed at the Tyndall Stone in mid-June.  Great location but it is on the Village Stroll.  Our unit was on the Village Stroll side of the building and very noisy late at night.  These units do not have air conditioning and you will need to have windows open at night.  I would suggest you phone ahead to see if you can be on the back of the building - it will definitely be quieter.  The units are well appointed and include free long distance calls internationally as well as US and Canada.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 31, 2010)

We were in Whistler during late June two summers ago.  We stayed at the Twin Peaks, which was across the street from the village (but very easy walking distance) which made it very quiet.  We thought it was wonderfully charming. And since it was the year prior to the Winter Olympics, there was a lot of building activity (not in village itself) and a temporary trailer put up to get information.  We found several good restauarants and our dds did one of the ziplines.


----------



## BevL (Aug 31, 2010)

West Coast J said:


> We stayed at the Tyndall Stone in mid-June.  Great location but it is on the Village Stroll.  Our unit was on the Village Stroll side of the building and very noisy late at night.  These units do not have air conditioning and you will need to have windows open at night.  I would suggest you phone ahead to see if you can be on the back of the building - it will definitely be quieter.  The units are well appointed and include free long distance calls internationally as well as US and Canada.



My apologies, I haven't been up there for a long time.  I thought this resort was down by the IGA.

Definitely if you're up by Village Square, ask for the quietest unit away from the street.


----------



## carters4usm (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks everyone.  We're assigned unit 308, so not sure yet where that's located.  For those of you who have been, what are some of your favorite summertime activites in the area?


----------



## Canuck (Sep 1, 2010)

I LOVE WHISTLER!  Great hiking, walking, biking trails around the village and valley.  Awesome mountain biking for all levels!  In the summer you can swim in the lakes....but not in May.  There are also some great walks and "hikes" to some pretty water falls....
here is the website for the differant areas in and around Whistler.  

http://www.waterfallsnorthwest.com/bc_database.php?t=4&category=location&query=Whistler

http://www.whistler.com/activities/summer/


----------



## eal (Sep 2, 2010)

Be sure to check out the Squamish Lil'Wat Cultural Centre - it is beautiful and a fascinating look at the cultures of these two Pacific Northwest Aboriginal Peoples.


----------



## Krystyna (Sep 4, 2010)

*re whistler*

July is a much nicer time to go.  Several years ago now we got a large unit 
at Whiski Jack @ Powders Edge and thanks to a wonderful Tugger we were able to find the parking garage and yes ( he said we would) be very happy on entering our lovely unit that was smack in the village facing the lifts. We were there in September and managed to do some golfing but we loved this whole experience and I am sure you will too. If you have questions just email us : twoexbrits@yahoo.ca    richard/krystyna  some v.good shopping etc.  Do you golf ?   V. pleased you took July -May is quite questionable - Mud Season is what they call it - you could possibly golf, certainly no skiing etc. etc.


----------



## Karen G (Sep 4, 2010)

carters4usm said:


> :whoopie: I'm pretty excited right now!  RCI just notified me on a match for a 2 BR + loft at Whiski Jack Tyndall Stone Lodge right in the heart of Whistler Village for July 22nd week.  Had a couple other options, but let them go and now am really glad I took some advice and waited. From what I've read, this property sounds perfect for my family.  If anybody know specifics about this condo, I'd love to hear it.  Now that I've got the accomodations and a date, gotta start planning all the fun stuff we want to do!!!


We really liked that resort--so much so that we once bought a Christmas week from the developer, but we came to our senses and rescinded after we got home.  Great location and unit--just an absurdly high price. I think we decided we'd remodel our kitchen instead and that was a better choice than a timeshare. 

I don't know if they still have this activity, but one summer we were in Whistler and there was a circus troupe of acrobats that had a high wire set up at the base of Blackcomb mountain.  For a price, people good go up on the wire, be attached with harnesses somehow, and perform circus-type aerial stunts like swinging on a trapeze and being caught by the professionals on an adjacent trapeze.  Our kids did it and thought it was cool. I still remember our son swinging upside down on a trapeze hanging on by his feet (and the harness, of course).


----------

